# Peut-on changer le processeur de mon mac book pro 17 pouces



## Passionné (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un mac book pro 17 pouces 2,16 GHz intel Core Duo, je suis donc bloqué dans mon évolution vers Lion.
Peut-on trouver un SAV qui me change le processeur pour me permettre de continuer a progresser avec cette machine qui a été acheté en Août 2006 et qui est en parfait état.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## JeffZeze (17 Août 2012)

C'est possible mais très compliqué. Sachant que le processeur est, si je ne me trompe pas, soudé à la carte mère, il faut changer les deux.
Dis toi qu'en 6 ans tu as bien amorti ton ordi  Moi le mien à 4 ans et je le trouve de plus en plus poussif !


----------



## edd72 (17 Août 2012)

Ca me surprend que le CPU soit soudé, je pense plutot qu'il est dans un slot.

Quoiqu'il en soit, s'il est dans un slot, tu peux changer le CPU par un autre (un C2D), encore faut-il en trouver un...

Et puis SL est peut-être mieux pour ta machine...


----------



## kalm (17 Août 2012)

Comme l'a dit JeffZeze,le CPU est soudé a la CM donc aucune possibilité  d'upgrade.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Août 2012)

C'est soudé à la carte mère. Remplacement totalement impossible. D'ailleurs même quand ce n'est pas soudé comme sur la majorité des PC portables, trouver un processeur d'upgrade pour une vieille machine est laborieux. Ensuite, c'est cher pour n'apporter pas grand chose. Le reste à côté du processeur étant aussi dépasssé.


----------



## edd72 (17 Août 2012)

Sur un 2006 (non unibody, donc)? OK


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Août 2012)

Voilà la carte mère (processeur à droite) :


----------

